# Things that help my DR symptoms.



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Nothing I have found so far has gotten my DR to go away, but some things definately make it worse, and some things emotionally, at the least, make me feel more optimistic and emotionally help me.

Stuff that helps (and stuff that seems to make my DR worse).

1. Talking to my counsellor is ultimately helpful because she tells me that it will get better, that she has dealt with it before, that eventually we'll figure out its root cause (it could be anxiety for me but I've also had head injuries... but the brain can heal itself too!) Her assurance makes me feel emotionally more at ease. However, everytime I step foot in her office my DR gets much worse, because I think the office itself triggers me (because I have had DR for so long and that office is mainly where I discuss my DR progress, so I think my brain associates the office with DR and thus, it gets worse).

2. When I've elt really low in the past, I've had my psychiatrist write me out a note on his prescription pad- there is a cure for this, we will figure it out, just live day to day. That sort of thing. Having a reminder by a professional that it will almost certainly go someday helps to remind me when I feel low or start thinking it will never leave.

3. Reading about DP/DR can be beneficial OR it can be harmful for me. If people have recovered and are positive, it inspires me, but reading about the condition itself and its many possible causes, or stories about people who have "never" recovered scares me.

4. If I keep my body temperature slightly cooler than what most people might find "comfortable" I generally feel more alert and less groggy. Sometimes putting a wet face cloth on my face helps a little bit, especially if I also feel off-balance or like the room is spinning.

5. Eating small, nutrtious (low in sugar, carbs and fat, high in protein and lots of fruits and veggies) throughout the day to keep my blood sugar levels stable seems to help, and reduces shakiness and anxiety in general (especially if you have hypoglycemia as well).

6. getting enough sleep.

7. Writing a list of what DR has GIVEN me sometimes makes me feel a little bit better. Yes, I feel strange and for the first year of it I was constantly really, really scared, even if I didn't cry, isolate myself, etc... but, for instance, before the DR started I never KNEW my sense of reality could somehow become distorted and strange overnight so now I try to appreciate every tiny good thing I have- DR taught me to really, really count my blessings, ironically. I also feel emotionally stronger, in some ways, because yes, I am scared sometimes, and I highly dislike the sensation of Derealization, but its like I am LIVING in Twin Peaks (I used to love that TV show) or lucid dreaming. Try to fnd ways to find something positive about it... it'll be really hard at first, but the more you can see DR as not just an affliction but possibly also a double-edged sword, not 100% negative but with unexpected benefits, then maybe you won't feel like you are suffering as much (I know, it's hard!)

8. Avoid blinking lights, strobe lights, TV shows that are filmed without a dolley and move too fast or are distorted, anything that overstimulates you visually (this makes my DR much worse very fast, I can black out for a few seconds with blinking lights, for instance).

9. Avoid caffiene or any drug (including alcohol) if you can, especially if you are on meds. Give the meds a chance to work and keep a symptom jounral- how you feel day to day, what makes you feel better (include people you are around, time of day, any potential environmental triggers such as allergies, blinking lights, anything, what makes you feel better)- if you can track, at least to some degree, what consistently makes you feel worse and what makes you feel better, you will probably feel less powerless and that might reduce your stress and help.

10. Take time to relax each day, whatever works best for you. This could be playing with animal's, getting a long bath with candles, doing yoga, swimming, anything you find relaxing (note: some "relaxing sorts of music, such as trance music or anything with a repetitive or hypnotic beat make me feel more spaced out).

11. try not to set a specific date that you want/need the DP/DR to be gone by. For instance, I was really hoping mine would be gone by the 2 year mark, because I felt like having constant DR was like a waste of my life. But after thinking about I realized that I am not really getting the purpose of my life (in my opinion)- Dr is teaching me things about the inherent value of life and time and inner strength I might not have learned otherwise and I'll keep looking for a cure, but if its not gone by x date in the future, I will try not to get scared.

12. You might find helping people with autism, schizophrenia or other mental health issues or pervasive developmental disabilities might be rewarding because many of them are overstimulated and very scared, but may not be able to even verbally express what they feel, and maybe something you have found that helps you may help them, and in turn, they might teach you how to calm down if your condition is chronic and has been with you for a long time.

13. Try to have a daily routine, at least in terms of when you eat, take your meds, and when you wake up and go to bed.

14. If you can get over the fear/anxiety, perhaps try writing fiction. Imagine the strange science fiction, horror or fantasy you might be able to come up with as a result of feeling so strange? keep developing, as much as you can (I realize depression is really hard) your talents, abilities and gifts.

15. Remind yourself you're not in physical danger, that you are not crazy and that you CAN handle this (you have been handling it, afterall, especially if you're on this board and reading posts!) You can get through this! You are STRONGER than it!

I made a list about 6 months ago of things I wanted to try to help cure my DR, things that have worked for others (maybe having a list or a blueprint of things to try might help you feel like you have some control and are on a path of action). So far I have tried:

1. Medication (epival, clonazepam and a few different SSRIs in case it was anxiety/depression based).
2. Meditation
3. Acupuncture (I only tried this once though so I think I will go back more regularly before I decide its ineffective for me)
4. Hypnosis
5. EMpower Plus (made by a company called TrueHope that tries to balance out the brain with natural minerals and nutrients at high doses with your GP's guidance)

Stuff I want to try...
6. IV therapetuics (having certain nutrients administed by IV)
7. Fasting and cleansing to remove toxins, including sweating out any lipophilic toxins in the sauna after exercise.
8. Psychic readings (I am not kidding- even if I am told it will go at some date in the future, I want to see if that will have a beneficial placebo effect on me).
9. Stopping cigarettes entirely.
10. Allergy testing (just in case I have allegies that don't cause anaphylaxis but are making me worse). etc....
11. I want to ask my psychiatrist about being tested specifically for Temporal Lobe Epilepsy or some other epilpetic condition because many of my DR triggers seem to fit with epilepsy.

Take care everyone. Remember, don't give up! Life is amazing, and sometimes its even MORE beautiful after you go through something that is personally very trying because you have that hardship to compare it too. When you all recover (and I think you all will eventually) I think you guys will be amazed at how amazing life, in its most basic form, can be.

Alexandra.

P.S. I asked myself a question a while ago to try and put my DR in perspective, because when you're in the middle of something like this, it feels like you will never get out, but I know from past experiences that when I look back on negative things that have happened to me in the past, that I got over, I was always stronger and learned something and grew because of them. So I asked myself:

If you had the option of going through life and never having this Derealization but never really appreciating life and seeing it in its full beauty, or if you had the choice to suffer with derealization for 2 or 5 or even 10 years and, after recovering, seeing life as so much more beautiful and amazing because of your experiences with DR, what would you chose? To not suffer it, but have a kind of mundane life, or go through it but eventually be stronger and more appreciative because of it?

And I chose that, given those options, I'd chose my Derealization because I know if I do get over it I will never take "feeling real" for granted again (which is a state of mind most people take for granted their entire lives).

Take care to everyone, especially those who feel discouraged and depressed. Alexandra


----------



## MisterMister (Oct 12, 2009)

i had to login to give a reply to this excellent post. you seem so positive and although your acknowledging the hard facts of your situation your still really strong hearted about it. and i really admire that. I feel ive come to that stage too. I figure, theres no way in hell im fighting with this, or feeling bad because of how i feel, im just gonna do the best i can do and be as strong as i can be.

meditation really helps me lately. i often notice when i feel really dp'ed (dont even like giving it a name) im actually breathing really shallow. so i just stop, close my eyes, try and realise my surroundings, tell myself its all good, and i just breathe deeply for a while, and it slowly gets better and my mind gets way more clearer.

in reguards to the question you posted at the bottom. which i think is a great question to get people to really see the value of their situation. although i dont like the idea of it being with me for a long time id have to say id rather have it. I didnt really appreciate life or people or my friends or family or my talents or my body or my looks before this. and its just given my a massive wake up call to actually take a deeper look at my life and to see the good and not the bad.

so at times im terribly grateful for it. and other times i hate it to bits. its a true love hate situation.

but as we all know anything this challenging and this physically, emotionally and mentally demanding is definitely worth it in the end.


----------



## hanniballexster (Jun 13, 2010)

Hey, thanks for responding. I'm new and this is the first reply I think I've gotten so far, so thank you!

For me its not really love/hate so much as I dislike feeling this way, the same way I'm going to dislike quitting cigarettes soon (very soon)- it's a temporary uncomfortable thing. The first year I was really scared but mainly because I had no idea what was happening to me and thought I was losing my mind or was developing schizophrenia. I don't think I hate anything, though. The closest is maybe severe panic attacks (when you really feel you are dying or that your cheese has slipped right off its cracker, especially if accompanied by visual hallucinations like 6 foot rats- but even then, part of me thought the hallucinations I had one time were kind of interesting, visually).

I think I wish I could have reached a greater spiritual understanding of the value of life without suffering, but I think that's impossible. Everybody suffers in one way or another, and its all subjective.

When my DR started I wasn't nearly this positive about it (I still have bad days where I think of my DR as a troll- not a significant threat to my health or sanity, but a constant pest) and I just want to tell it to bugger off, you know? But I think it will eventually get bored and leave... I don't know when. But I think it will go.


----------



## eternity (Feb 19, 2011)

this is very useful i will try to do it all. starting from today .


----------



## submerged (Aug 29, 2010)

hanniballexster said:


> Nothing I have found so far has gotten my DR to go away, but some things definately make it worse, and some things emotionally, at the least, make me feel more optimistic and emotionally help me.
> 
> Stuff that helps (and stuff that seems to make my DR worse).
> 
> ...


Thank You for the words of hope and encouragement.


----------

